# Canberra - Whats it like?



## officer maxx (Nov 6, 2008)

Our visa options our now starting to look a bit limited and Canberra may be one of the few destinations that we can consider. Does anyone know what the cost of living is like there? How close, or far, from the beach is it? whats it like generally? Any help would be appreciated, don't want to move somewhere we hate just cos its the only option!

Thanks again


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you take a look at the property links in the 'PLEASE READ.....' post that will give you an idea of the costs of rentals. 

I haven't actually been there yet because although it's our nations capital I don't think it has international flights at the airport so there hasn't really been a reason to go there. 

Bill Bryson in his book on Oz doesn't give it a very good recommendation but I think that was written a while ago. 

There are heaps of websites on the place and hopefully one of our members will actually have been there to give you some personal views. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Bill Bryson's comments were hilarious! Love that book. I think I might have to re-read it now I'm here.

I have to say from what I've heard, Canberra has the feel of being a bit sterile and a bit artificial with how the city has been planned but very good if you've got kids. I think Sydney is only a 3-4 hour drive away.

There seems to be quite a bit going on socially Canberra Events Calendar : Canberra Scene - It's Your Scene

Canberra Gig Guide Canberra Live Music, Wots Whats on in Canberra, Entertainment Canberra

Canberra Kids - What's on

As far as a beach is concerned, Bateman's Bay rings a bell but I think it's a couple of hours drive to get there. Just found this link Batemans Bay Beaches NSW Australia

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been there once and drove from Sydney. I think it's a decent place to live, not too showy, could be quite boring at times (but some people look for boring). I don't know of beaches close, but plenty of lakes and National parks nearby. Hot air ballooning goes on as well, hang gliding also. I think it is expensive for rental (similar to Sydney). Also the weather in Winter is cooler than Sydney, don't know if the Summers are hotter (probably). Any chance you could make a visit and stay for a few days to check it out?

I think if you work in Federal Government (AU) then it's the place to be if you want to progress to the higher positions. Also some nice museums there. I do think it would be a good place for kids to grow up.

If Canberra is on the list what about places like Tasmania or Adelaide, any objections to those places?



officer maxx said:


> Our visa options our now starting to look a bit limited and Canberra may be one of the few destinations that we can consider. Does anyone know what the cost of living is like there? How close, or far, from the beach is it? whats it like generally? Any help would be appreciated, don't want to move somewhere we hate just cos its the only option!
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, before the lot who have never been to Canberra but who listen all the Sydneysiders and their rubbish jump in, I’ll give you my bit.


I was born in Canberra. I have lived in Canberra on and off over the years. In total I would say I have lived in Canberra for about twenty-two years.


Canberra has more cafes, restaurants, cinemas, well everything per person than any other city in Australia. And the advantage is everything is within easy reach. Traffic jams to not exist. You can drive into the city centre from anywhere in the suburbs in around twenty minutes.

But Canberra is also a city of satellite cities. There are ‘town centres’ throughout the city that have their own pubs, cafes, shopping malls and sporting institutions.

Canberra has all the national institutions – The Australian War Memorial (which consistently sweeps the tourism prizes for Australia’s best museum), Old and New Parliament Houses, the National Gallery (complete with everything from Claude Monet to Jackson Pollock), the National Museum, the National Science and Technology Centre, The Australian Institute of Sport, The National Film and Sound Archive….

Canberra has two major universities – the Australian National University and the University of Canberra, as well as the Australian Catholic University and the Defence Forces. The ANU is ranked in the top ten of the world’s universities (most specifically for scientific research).

Canberra also has more sunshine than just about anywhere else in the country. Summer averages are around 28-30 degrees (with many days well over thirty and sometimes into the forties – but it is not humid like elsewhere). Winters reach the mid-teens during the day but are almost always sunny. I have seen VERY light snow (that does not even settle on the ground) twice in all my time in Canberra.

The bushland is a feature of the city. It is not just about a few parks like most cities. In Canberra the bush literally threads its way through the suburbs, through the city. There are often kangaroos spotted grazing on the lawns of Parliament House. Something like 70% of the ACT is bushland and national park. Of course, this was a problem in 2002 – and 2003 especially – when bushfires swept through the city and took four lives and destroyed over five hundred homes and some major national institutions.

Canberra has four distinct seasons, due to the fact it is an inland city, and the fact it is surrounded by the Brindabella Ranges (mountains). Also, it rarely rains. The drought in Canberra is more severe than most of the country.


Canberrans tend to holiday at the NSW South Coast, which is within easy driving distance. The beaches are quiet and laidback – no Gold Coast style development. It’s a family kind of place to holiday, but the beaches are pretty amazing (Hyam’s Beach is said to have the world’s whitest sand.) In the other direction, Canberra is a stopover for people from other cities on the way to the snowfields – in winter it is not far to go to the snow.

The thing is that it is the national pastime to run Canberra down. The extremely childish Sydney-Melbourne rivalry turned to Canberra hatred because Canberra was chosen to be the capital city. As such there are plenty of Australians – who have never even been to Canberra – who say awful things about the place just because it’s what they always do.

Canberrans say they don’t care because they don’t want people like that in their city anyway!

And anyway, Canberrans have the highest average IQ, the highest level of education and highest average salary of people anywhere in Australia!


----------



## Chrissygirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for that brilliant piece on Canberra, my hubbie has just had a firm job offer, and its in Canberra, we never gave it any thought, but now looks like we are going to be living there. We will be arriving end of February, and need to rent a short term rental, until we can decide on a permanent rental, have you got any contacts for us. It will all have to be done from over her ein the UK, but we have the job offer and hopefully the employers will be a reference for us. There are not many short term rentals or holiday let websites for Canberra, but hopefully from this website someone will be able to help us. 
It sounds great, and we hope we are going to love it, we are going to give it a really good try and hope that we can meet up with a few expats in Canberra, so if you are out there please get in touch so that we can have some ready made friends waiting for us. My hubbie is 47 and I am 45, he is a civil engineer, and I am working in retail fashion, but usually work as office admin, reception. We are so excited, but also very scared. Any other offers of help such as best shipper/removals to canberra from UK would be good. Thanks to your website hope we will be very happy........

Chrissy


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it's true that picking on Canberra is the national pasttime (and Adelaide too, it seems) but everyone I know who has been there has totally loved it, especially if they went for any length of time. it may not be the most exciting tourist destination in Australia, but it seems to be a great place to live. 

ANU is a top-notch uni and I would definitely consider living in Canberra for the opportunity to work at ANU if it ever arises in the future. I'd leave Melbourne in a heartbeat for that.


----------



## Dr Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I moved to Canberra about 6 weeks ago from the UK and I have to say that it is turning out to be a great place to live. I have also experienced the rubbishing of Canberra by those that have never lived or been here, but 6 weeks in I'm really liking the place.

In some ways it seems quite European compared to some other Australian cities and it is certainly welcoming to people from overseas. 

With regards to rental accommodation, the only website you need really is - all homes - just google it (from here there is also good links to both classifieds and jobs). Not sure whether this will help for short term rental, but I'll keep my eyes open and let you know if I see anything.

For longer term rental (6+ months), competition for good places can sometimes be steep in Canberra, so it would be worth having character references prepared beforehand to help oil the process. For most properties you also have to follow the system here (which as a pommie was quite new to me). 1) Check when viewing times are (between 20 mins and 1 hour usually just once on one particular day) 2) Attend viewing and pick up application form 3) get the application in with proof of income, passport, visa, etc 4) hope that your application is selected. Often there is a section on the application where you have to say how long you want the rental for and how much you are willing to pay - almost like a closed bid. But if you put the effort it, you can find somewhere really nice for a decent price.

I found I had to have a permanent address before I could get my ACT drivers license, which seemed the key for lots of other things here.

Oh and while I think of it, you can apply for an Australian Tax File Number (TFN) before you get here or start at work - I didn't realise this, but they turn it round quite quickly.

But back to the main point - Canberra is lovely. Great weather, but it cools off at night so you don't get too hot. Less than 2 hours to the beach - I know it sounds a lot, but its a great drive and great scenery and I like the journey. Melbourne is an hour by plane and you can get a ticket for $150. Sydney even closer & also driveable. There are loads of interesting suburbs, each different with its only little set of shops/restaurants/etc. Great food, pubs and cinemas to be found. For the techies ADSL2 seems to be fairly well rolled out across the city so skyping back to the UK is good quality. 

Can't complain at all really. But I would say that cause I live here!

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## eirejohn (Mar 7, 2011)

*Chrissy I hope your still on this site*



Chrissygirl said:


> Thank you so much for that brilliant piece on Canberra, my hubbie has just had a firm job offer, and its in Canberra, we never gave it any thought, but now looks like we are going to be living there. We will be arriving end of February, and need to rent a short term rental, until we can decide on a permanent rental, have you got any contacts for us. It will all have to be done from over her ein the UK, but we have the job offer and hopefully the employers will be a reference for us. There are not many short term rentals or holiday let websites for Canberra, but hopefully from this website someone will be able to help us.
> It sounds great, and we hope we are going to love it, we are going to give it a really good try and hope that we can meet up with a few expats in Canberra, so if you are out there please get in touch so that we can have some ready made friends waiting for us. My hubbie is 47 and I am 45, he is a civil engineer, and I am working in retail fashion, but usually work as office admin, reception. We are so excited, but also very scared. Any other offers of help such as best shipper/removals to canberra from UK would be good. Thanks to your website hope we will be very happy........Chrissy




Chrissy I have just been offered a job in Canberra as a civil engineer like your husband. I got flown up there on friday by the company and back down that night. Im living in Adelaide at the moment and was backpacking around Oz with my girlfriend. We are a young couple both 25. I dont just want to go to Canberra cause its the only place I was offered a job with sponsorship. I dont want to live there and hate it. I must say I walked around the city on friday and found it empty and quite. I fouund it strange that the center of the city was in fact a shopping mall. I dont want to put Canberra down at all as im from a small place in Ireland too. But many people have called it the city without a soul and I can see what they mean. Im looking for help from people and an honest opinion about the place if they can? Would a young couple be happy here for a few years? I dont want to live in a place I hate and am bored in because its the only place I can get sponsored. Please help cause I have to give this company an answer in the next two days. Thanks very much


----------

